# Hiding heater in an HOB filter?



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

Nope!

I do the same on my 10 gallon.


----------



## Kurious (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks!!


----------



## jreich (Feb 11, 2009)

just try to keep the part with the heating element not touching the inside of the filter so it does not melt thru.


----------



## epiphany (Oct 8, 2011)

jreich said:


> just try to keep the part with the heating element not touching the inside of the filter so it does not melt thru.


I've wondered, how hot does a heater actually get? I've measured mine with an infrared thermometer gun and i've never seen it higher than about 85f even after being on for a while.


----------



## jreich (Feb 11, 2009)

epiphany said:


> I've wondered, how hot does a heater actually get? I've measured mine with an infrared thermometer gun and i've never seen it higher than about 85f even after being on for a while.


 the ir thermometer is probably getting obscure readings because its picking up the temp of the aquarium glass and or the tank water. i touched mine a while back while it was on and under water and i got a prety bad burn from it. they get really hot even tho tou sourounding water is only about 80 or so.


----------



## epiphany (Oct 8, 2011)

jreich said:


> the ir thermometer is probably getting obscure readings because its picking up the temp of the aquarium glass and or the tank water. i touched mine a while back while it was on and under water and i got a prety bad burn from it. they get really hot even tho tou sourounding water is only about 80 or so.


Duh, didn't even think about the fact that it might be giving me temperature of the glass it has to hit first, or the water, or mixing all the readings together...


----------



## singjai (Jan 13, 2012)

Never tried putting a heater in a filter but they do get really hot. I was being stubborn and tried moving it right after unplugging and it during a water change and ended up burning my finger.


----------



## fusiongt (Nov 7, 2011)

They get crazy hot out of water (burned myself as a kid plugging it in and touching it not knowing what it was) but in water, they're bearable... I would say they aren't plastic-melting hot.

You could put a sponge or substrate on the bottom below the heater so it doesn't touch the filter if you're worried.

It's not much of a concern though if you use ones that aren't the typical heater like this:


----------

